# Innenlager größen



## Kolne (20. Juni 2007)

Hi erstmal an alle die mit zurückschreiben

Ich hab mir vor n paar tagen eine umgebautes Perv Street bei ebay ersteigert.  
Ich weiß aber erstens nich was da für innenlager drin is und ich schau zz schon rum und hab gesehn (weil ein bmx innenlager drin ist) dass es sau viele verschiedene innenlager giebt (euro-bb, spanish-bb etc.)

Ich steig da jetz nich ganz durch  und wollte euch mal fragen wie ich raus krieg was für ein innenlager drin is und wo der unterschied zwischen den ganzen BB innenlagern is.
Und wenn ihr dann noch zeit habt könnt ihr mir gleich noch sagen ob es da sowas wie n standart gibt 

Also danke nochmal für antwort und frohes biken


----------



## Base (20. Juni 2007)

Also, rausfinden was Du fuer eins hast einfach googlen. 
Und Der kleine aber feine unterschied bei Innenlagern ist ihre groesse, bzw. bei Euro-BB Lagern noch die Lagerschalen mit Schraubgewinde. Das wars schon.
Und standart beim BMX sind US-BB Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2007)

Kolne schrieb:


> Hi erstmal an alle die mit zurückschreiben
> 
> Ich hab mir vor n paar tagen eine umgebautes Perv Street bei ebay ersteigert.
> Ich weiß aber erstens nich was da für innenlager drin is und ich schau zz schon rum und hab gesehn (weil ein bmx innenlager drin ist) dass es sau viele verschiedene innenlager giebt (euro-bb, spanish-bb etc.)
> ...



Das sind alles Standards.

Vielleicht nochmal einzeln:

1. US BB:

auch BMX BB genannt
große Lager mit Lagerschalen zum Einpressen in den Rahmen
kommt vor allem bei älteren Rahmen häufig vor





Auf dem Bild sind die großen Lager gut zu erkennen.

2. Mid BB:

Abwandlung des US BB. Die gleichen Lager, aber ohne Lagerschale. Manche US BB Lager passen ohne Lagerschale in MID BB Rahmen (nur manche 19mm). Gibts seit ca. 2 Jahren, demnach noch recht neu.




Bild zeigt große Lager ohne zusätzliche Lagerschalen.

3. Euro BB:

Einfaches MTB Tretlager mit kleinen Lagern und Gewinde. Recht anfällig wegen der geringen Lagerdurchmesser.




Bild zeigt Lager mit Lagerschale zum Einschrauben

4. Spanisch BB:

Euro BB ohne Gewinde. Sprich: etwas größere Eurolager, die ohne Lagerschale ins Tretlagergehäuse eingepresst werden. Erfindung von Fly Bikes.




Bild zeigt kleine Lager zum Einpressen.

Alle neuen Perv Räder kommen laut Homepage Angabe mit Mid BB, also große Presslager ohne Lagerschale. Wenn dein Rad also einem aktuellen Rad auf http://www.pervbmx.co.uk/ entspricht, hast du Lagertyp Nummer 2, wenn nicht stell doch mal ein Bild von der Tretlageregion rein.


----------



## Kolne (21. Juni 2007)

Hey danke für die antworten und die promte absolut genial bebilderte antwort.

Ihr seit echt hammer cool und eig fasst alle von euch absolut kopetent.

Das mit dem tretlager werd ich in der nächsten zeit machen sobald es angekommen ist.

Sobald wer aber doch noch rausfindet was ein "Perv Street 24" für ein lager hat bitte sofort melden =)

Ansonsten "happy ride" ciao


----------



## RISE (21. Juni 2007)

Hast du Ein Bild vom Rad oder einen Link zur ebay Auktion?


----------



## Kolne (21. Juni 2007)

ja den link hab ich 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=012&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=220119605533&rd=1&rd=1

da isses, hoffe es taugt auch was


----------



## RISE (21. Juni 2007)

Schlecht siehts nicht aus. In der Artikelbeschreibung steht BMX Innenlager, allerdings seh ich nicht ob BMX BB der Mid BB.


----------



## Kolne (23. Juni 2007)

Naja wenns jetz nächste woche hoffentlich kommt werd ichs ja hopffentlich dann sehn.
Wenn ich schon dabei bin , wollt ich dich mal fragen wie lange es eig normal währe dass ich von der überweisung bis zum erhalt des "Päckchens" warten muss


----------



## AerO (23. Juni 2007)

das rote ding in dem link hat definitiv us-bb.

wobei..hm..


----------



## Kolne (26. Juni 2007)

Hab entlich mein BIKE  hab nur noch nich geschaut weil ich erstmal nur biken will und spass haben


----------



## Kolne (6. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal internet geschaut wegen der kurbel und da steht nur "Tubula 3 piece crank" ich weiß nich ob das was spezielles ist weil ich das gestern ausgebaut hab und jetz krieg ich das nichmer gescheit zusammen. Mit nem freund scharub ich heute nochmal rum und werd da dann auch für euch bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2007)

Hat zufällig jemand den Innendurchmesser eines Mid BB, bzw. den Aussendurchmesser der entsprechenden Lager?

Oder gleich einen link wo es ein Mid BB auf Euro BB Adapter gibt, wenn es einen gibt?


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Oder gleich einen link wo es ein Mid BB auf Euro BB Adapter gibt, wenn es einen gibt?



US auf Euro kenne ich, aber Euro auf Mid  wäre mir neu


----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand den Innendurchmesser eines Mid BB, bzw. den Aussendurchmesser der entsprechenden Lager?
> 
> Oder gleich einen link wo es ein Mid BB auf Euro BB Adapter gibt, wenn es einen gibt?



Innendurchmesser ist entweder 19 oder 22mm, Außendurchmesser hab ich spontan nicht im Kopf. Einen Adapter gibt es nicht, das heißt, du musst entweder Mid BB Lager kaufen oder wenn du eine MTB Kurbel hast, auf eine BMx Kurbel mit 19 oder 22mm Achse umrüsten (20mm Mid BBs gibt es nämlich meines Wissens nach auch nicht). Du könntest natürlich einen Adapter anfertigen lassen, aber ich glaube der Aufwand ist hoch und Euro BB will ja eigentlich niemand mehr.


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> US auf Euro kenne ich, aber Euro auf Mid  wäre mir neu



Mid auf Euro, Mid auf Euro! 



			
				RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Außendurchmesser hab ich spontan nicht im Kopf. Einen Adapter gibt es nicht, das heißt, du musst entweder Mid BB Lager kaufen oder wenn du eine MTB Kurbel hast, auf eine BMx Kurbel mit 19 oder 22mm Achse umrüsten (20mm Mid BBs gibt es nämlich meines Wissens nach auch nicht). Du könntest natürlich einen Adapter anfertigen lassen, aber ich glaube der Aufwand ist hoch und Euro BB will ja eigentlich niemand mehr.



Kann der niemand ja gerne nicht mehr wollen, ich möchte mein Kurbelbetrieb aber weiterhin benutzensolange er noch hält

Adapter drehen ist die letzte Lösung, wenn ich den Rahmen überhaupt nehme...dazu sollte ich aber das Passmass eines Mid BB haben

Kann nicht ma einer die Schiebelehre um das Lager legen oder die Lagerbezeichnung faxen? Dann könnte ich des auch so rausbekommen, Bitte?


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Mid auf Euro, Mid auf Euro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde eigentlich nicht so ganz schlau aus deinem Post Du willst einen Rahmen kaufen der MID aufnahme hat und Du hast eine Euro kurbel? Aber egal wie Achse messen und einen neuen lagersatz kaufen fertig.
Die scheiß Kurbeln sind immer die gleichen!!!
Den Adapter von US auf Euro/BSA gibt es nur für die Jungs die ein MTB Lager einbauen wollen(DIRTBIKES) . Kauf dir einen Rahmen mit US  ist die bessere Wahl  auch dort brauchst Du nur den Lagersatz


----------



## Kolne (23. Juli 2007)

Hi ich bin der gründer dieses themas und wollt nur mal sagen dass ich entlich rausgefungen hab dass ich n US-bb hab aber das knackt wenn ich fest n die pedale tret und wollt euch mla fragen an was das liegt. 
Is es eigentlich sinnvoll mir für das US-bb n spacer auf euro zu kaufen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich werde eigentlich nicht so ganz schlau aus deinem Post Du willst einen Rahmen kaufen der MID aufnahme hat und Du hast eine Euro kurbel? Aber egal wie Achse messen und einen neuen lagersatz kaufen fertig.
> Die scheiÃ Kurbeln sind immer die gleichen!!!
> Den Adapter von US auf Euro/BSA gibt es nur fÃ¼r die Jungs die ein MTB Lager einbauen wollen(DIRTBIKES) . Kauf dir einen Rahmen mit US  ist die bessere Wahl  auch dort brauchst Du nur den Lagersatz



Ich habe momentan einen KHE method2 mit â¬-BB, darin befindet sich ein Cartridge-Lager ( dieses ). Da dieser Rahmen als Steuerohr ein F-Set hat, welches optisch nicht den Olymp der Ãsthetik darstellt, wollte ich mir den aktuellen method rauslassen, der nun ein normales Steuerrohr, aber leider ein Mid-BB hat. 
So folgendes:
Mittlerweile hat sich die Verzahnung der Kurbel - wie viele gleich prophezeiht haben, ich es nur nicht wahrhaben wollte , weil die doch soooo schÃ¶n leicht ist(!) - wegen Ãberforderung aus selbiger gelÃ¶st. Ich werde nun also wieder eine BMX-Stahlkurbel montieren (da wÃ¤re das mit dem Mid-BB ja kein Thema - ihr sagt es alle), habe mich inzwischen aber von dem trendigen FlussabwÃ¤rtsschwimmen entfernt und behalte die Karre einfach so wie sie ist bis eben auf die Kurbeln...

Danke dennoch an alle Antworten!


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2007)

Kolne schrieb:


> Hi ich bin der gründer dieses themas und wollt nur mal sagen dass ich entlich rausgefungen hab dass ich n US-bb hab aber das knackt wenn ich fest n die pedale tret und wollt euch mla fragen an was das liegt.
> Is es eigentlich sinnvoll mir für das US-bb n spacer auf euro zu kaufen???



Möglichkeiten:

1.Tretlagergehäuse gut saubergemacht und gefettet?
2.Lager ausreichend gefettet?
3.Lager passgenau ins Tretlagergehäuse eingepresst?
4.Dreck an oder in einem der beteiligten Teile

Evtl. nochmal auseinanderbauen und gucken, ob du alles gut gefettet hast und dann nochmal penibel zusammensetzen.


----------



## Carl Johnson (12. August 2007)

weiß einer zufällig ob der rahmen vom felt manic `06 eine mid bb tretlagergröße hat??? 
wär euch sehr dankbar!!


----------

